# Groomers, what is your favorite shampoo for clients?



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I use/recommend a lot of chris christensen shampoos. I tend to use the very colour specific shampoos on the dogs - white on white, black on black, etc. 

However, when I have the "gungy" dogs coming in for once a year grooming, they get a less expensive shampoo like groomer's edge desert almond (the smell is so yummy).


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm just starting out but I have a lady that wants me to just bathe her Yorkie and do it's nails and I was wondering if there were specific shampoos that I should use for different dogs or if there was one that would get me through all dogs?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I am a specific shampoo for specific dog person but it's not specific to breed. Il ike the bark to basics and show seasons lines right now but brand doesn't really matter so much to me as type. 

I have a hypo tearless that everyones gets on the face. Thats my fall back basic must have shampoo. Sometimes you won't know if a dog has an allergy to fragerance or dyes until it's to late, sometimes owners don't really know or don't know to tell you. They just know to blame you when the dog comes home and itches like crazy. 
I also try and always make sure to have something like bark to basics citrus shampoo on hand. It's intended for fleas I beleive but dosn't contian any toxins. Smells nice and cuts through dirt for those extra nice been outside all year long dirt kind of dogs lol. I don't use things not intended for use on dogs on my client dog - ever. If something happens and a dogs has a reaction to it then you really have no backup and an owner has more ammo so to speak b/c really as a groomer shame on you (in their mind). So no dish soap, or human shampoos, or making my own conditioner out of fabric softern or anythng. Not worth the potential savings some people think they see by using those products, just IMO. 

As for my situation specific shampoos I have on hand (for an additional charge)
whitening
oatmeal 
hypo oatmeal
deodorizing
flea and tick 

Clients may provide their own shampoo if they wish, no discount though, since usually it's a script shampoo that they are bringing in and it has to sit on the dog for 10 minutes or whatever. So it takes more time. The exception is I will not do any type of dip prescribed by a vet or not, and will not use any flea and tick shampoo provided by an owner unless it happens to be deflea. 

All of my dogs get a leave in conditioner, unless for some reason I need to leave it off. 
They may purchase "deep conditioning" which is done (right now) with Isle of Dog 2heal OR hypo remo that I get from Ryans. 

I'm a big hypo person in case you can't tell, I always make sure to have hypo products on hand for sensative dogs or people who dont want any fragrance on their dog for whatever reason. 

Don't fall into the trap of wanting shampoos that smell super good, most of them won't really leave the dog smelling like much of anything. Some will but 99% of them will not. Usually it's the conditioner you put on the dog that will leave a scent, like in the case of the isel of dog stuff. Man that stuff smells great lol. I keep various sprays on hand and let clients pick what they like or use whatever I like. I really like the green tea and mint that you can get from pet edge though it doesn't leave the dog smelling like that for more than a day or so. 

Ummm k, I thnk I have rambled on enough now lol.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Try looking on groomer's mall (groomersmall.com) and look in the shampoo section - they carry quality shampoos that I'd recommend for general bathing - check the concentration level of them - some are ready to use (RTU), and others are labelled 4:1 or up as high as 50:1. So, the price of them may seem high, until you realize how much they dilute. When I groom small dogs in clients' homes, I mix shampoo in a small 2 cup measuring cup and gently stir with a whisk so you don't get too many bubbles. Then pour it into an old shampoo bottle with a squeeze top. 

I've used almost all of the brands recommended and for general use, they're all excellent. I'd probably go with the groomers edge desert almond. It's relatively cheap and I've had good results with it. 

But, don't forget to use conditioner after the bath. I swear by biogroom silk as it doesn't weigh silky coats down. I dilute it drastically (maybe 10:1) and use a spray bottle to spritz it on little dogs' coats. Rinse well.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been really happy with tropiclean products lately and earthbath as well...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow thank you both so much! I always put conditioner on any dog I bathe. I've seen biogroom at Petsmart and Petco I believe. 

What do you think about Coat Handler? You can buy it in a huge gallon and it's reasonably priced and dilutes. I like the ones that dilute and you can use in a squeeze bottle.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

It's fine. Make sure you dilute it in warm water and remember to rinse, rinse, rinse. If you find the dog's coat is "heavy" afterwards and won't stand up, then I'd pick a different conditioner. Some coat the hair shaft more than others - and it may also vary from dog to dog. I'd suggest buying small bottles to test them first and then invest in a gallon jug.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

just lately i have been useing the isle of dog range and i love it


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

I am not a professional groomer but shhhhhhh.......don't tell my poos! I like to use Chris Christensen and #1 All Systems.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I've been really happy with tropiclean products lately and earthbath as well...


Did some searching on the groomer forum and this one is one of the top shampoos. I am thinking of going with Kelco shampoos.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

KPoos said:


> What do you think about Coat Handler? You can buy it in a huge gallon and it's reasonably priced and dilutes. I like the ones that dilute and you can use in a squeeze bottle.


I love, love, love Coat Handers conditioner, the leave in kind. You can dilute it to different strength to suit different coat types. I love it for my Havanese who is in full coat and never get his hair cut.


----------

